# Sleeping & toilet issue



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi, I wonder if anyone has experienced similar and can shed any light on why our 3.5 yr old female V (spayed) has started to constantly wake up during the night to relieve herself?
She is fully toilet trained and has been from 14 weeks old. She sleeps in a crate and really enjoys it as it's her own comfortable space. She's always slept straight through with no disturbances. 
Last month she had a touch of diarrhoea, we starved her for 24hrs, then introduced bland food for a day and she fully recovered. However, during her illness she did soil her bedding in her crate and was genuinely upset about it. We did not tell her off but gave her plenty of assurance as it was beyond her control. We cleaned out her crate and washed her bedding, as we often do every month. 
She has again been happy to go to her crate anytime she wants and is always willing to go in it for bed time. The problem is she is waking up during the night and crying / barking to inform us she needs out for the toilet. We get up and take into the garden then it's straight back into her crate without hesitation. 
During the day there is always someone in the house with her and she can go hours without needing the toilet, but it appears she cant last 2-3 hours at night in her crate?
I can't understand what is causing this. At fist I thought maybe a bladder problem but surely that would show during daytime also? Or is she so anxious that she doesn't want to soil her bedding again, and as soon as there is a slight indication of the need of the toilet whilst in the crate she gets worried? On random occasions she does sleep in our bed and she sleeps straight through. The next night she is again happy to return to sleeping in her crate so I don't think it's an issue where she wants to be upstairs with us. 
Any guidance on this would be greatly appreciated please.


----------

